# حصريا جدا ترنيمة حزينة جدا " لو نسألك " للمرنمة نرمين وهبه 2010 - على 11 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .



## بولا وديع (22 يونيو 2010)

*حصريا جدا ترنيمة حزينة جدا " لو نسألك " للمرنمة نرمين وهبه 2010 - على 11 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*

تكبير الصورة
تصغير الصورة
تم تعديل ابعاد هذه الصورة. انقر هنا لمعاينتها بأبعادها الأصلية.






ترنيمة / لو نسألك
أداء صوتي : المرنمة / نرمين وهبه
كلمات : ماهر فريد
آلحان : سعد ماركو
توزيع : جورج قلته

تابعونا كل ماهو جديد وحصرى
على الانبا تكلا بالزقازيق

 اختر سيرفر
Size : 5 MB
Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).





mediafire

rapidshare

freakshare

megaupload

x7.to

filefactory

sendspace

badongo

filefront

zippyshare

2shared

 to links

استنونى هجيب حصريات وراجع بسرعة
بس ياريت تصلولى ارجع بالسلامة​













​


----------



## kalimooo (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: حصريا جدا ترنيمة حزينة جدا " لو نسألك " للمرنمة نرمين وهبه 2010 - على 11 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*




​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 يوليو 2010)

*رد: حصريا جدا ترنيمة حزينة جدا " لو نسألك " للمرنمة نرمين وهبه 2010 - على 11 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*

شكرا ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## nermeen1 (3 يوليو 2010)

*رد: حصريا جدا ترنيمة حزينة جدا " لو نسألك " للمرنمة نرمين وهبه 2010 - على 11 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*

ميرسى جدا وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 يوليو 2010)

*رد: حصريا جدا ترنيمة حزينة جدا " لو نسألك " للمرنمة نرمين وهبه 2010 - على 11 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*

ميرسى ليك يا بولا
جارى تحميلها........
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## candy shop (16 يوليو 2010)

*رد: حصريا جدا ترنيمة حزينة جدا " لو نسألك " للمرنمة نرمين وهبه 2010 - على 11 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*

جارى التحميل 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 يوليو 2010)

*رد: حصريا جدا ترنيمة حزينة جدا " لو نسألك " للمرنمة نرمين وهبه 2010 - على 11 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*

*شكرا ليك بولا


وجاري التحميل​*


----------

